# so lag AMUSE & new hairstyle!!



## snowkei (Apr 13, 2007)

haha I know it's too late for the look...I know
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











what I use

*[face]*
lancome color id liquid foundation #03
chanel loose powder #3

*[brow]*
En Coleur eye pencil #P01

*[eye]*
paints #untitled
e/s #gesso & black tied
fluidine #blacktrack

*[lash]*
Ardell faux #dreamies  (upper)
#7 (lower)

*[cheek]*
NARS blush #lovejoy
MSF #dark

*[lip]*
lipstick #freckle tone
shu uemura lipstick #565


----------



## kalice (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: so lag AMUSE*

Oh I love your hair! and as always your makeup is gorgeous and artistic


----------



## magi (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh wow, you cut your wonderful hair - but - I think this is a great cut. You look gorgeous... And you are so brave. The long locks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I like it :-D

And the look: WOW... Unbelievable. Great job. You are a genius :-D


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 13, 2007)

I love your new hair and amazing what you can do to change the shape of your eyes!   Your skin is perfect, too.  I love all your FOTDs and tutorials.  Please post more.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 13, 2007)

you still look hott! and i love the new hair.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 13, 2007)

U ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AMAZINGLY CREATIVE...I LOVE UR LOOKS..and onto ur hair...very very hawt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovely lovely mu


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 13, 2007)

Beautiful! I love your hair too


----------



## XsMom21 (Apr 13, 2007)

::claps:: Your hair looks so great! It really compliments your cheekbones! As always, you makeup amazes me. Come to the US, make me over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 13, 2007)

You are truly talented.


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 13, 2007)

Better late than never!  You've amazed us with your talent yet, again.  Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## breathless (Apr 13, 2007)

nice es!  and cute new summery hair!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 13, 2007)

awesome!!  it's never too late for gorgeous makeup


----------



## snowkei (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks everyone!! LOL


----------



## miko (Apr 13, 2007)

you're always so creative, i love this look!


----------



## pink_candy (Apr 13, 2007)

thats HOT!!!
the hairstyle suits you perfecctllyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







the look is ammaaaziiing!!!!


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow..very artistic!I love how you created the illusion of bigger eyes..amazing!


----------



## charkkatz (Apr 13, 2007)

AFREAKIN'MAZING.

OMG pleasepleasePLEASE do a tutorial!!!

incred.loves it so much


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 13, 2007)

You look amazing.. love the hair


----------



## Caderas (Apr 13, 2007)

brilliantly done again of course!  <3  and your hair is adorable, you cut off so much but it's gorgeous!


----------



## ColdNovember (Apr 13, 2007)

You're so talented! I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 13, 2007)

You must do a tutorial on this! I've always wanted to do this look but didn't know how because of my asian eyes! You are so talented!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 13, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## hishappyending (Apr 13, 2007)

I love your hair and make-up! Gorgeous!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 13, 2007)

fjafkdsaksalks!!!! that is FLAWLESS!!! honestly looks waaaay better than the amuse postcard itself! and your hair is so cute!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow, i can't believe you cut your hair!!! It's so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Your makeup looks wonderful too


----------



## Simi (Apr 13, 2007)

[/quote]

Wow Girl you are rock. Your new hair style is very cute and you are looking gorgeous as usual. 
That picture inspired me very much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the way you settled your bottom eyelashes. it's amazing. You are very talented. Thanks you so much sharing your talent.


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Apr 13, 2007)

aw honestly your long hair looked way better~~ but your makeup is flawless AS ALWAYSS~~


----------



## midgetfury74 (Apr 13, 2007)

OMG, this is such an amazing recreation of this look!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!love u alllll!!!!LOL


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 14, 2007)

New hair i see, you look hot!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 14, 2007)

Good job! I like your take on it. And I love the lashes!!! Oh, and it's never too late!!!


----------



## Shanti (Apr 14, 2007)

Holy crap, that's so cool... you have inspired me. =D Awesome job!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 14, 2007)

your FOTD's are always amazing!!!
and I love your new haircut!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 14, 2007)

You.  Are.  Amazing.


----------



## poppy z (Apr 14, 2007)

I just saw a sixtie makeup on a magazine and I wanted to reproduce it today...
it's totally your makeup !!! It's so well done, i'm impressed!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Apr 14, 2007)

super cute hair!  love it!!!!  look is awesome


----------



## Jayne (Apr 14, 2007)

wow perfectly done !!!  
i love you new hair cut !!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 14, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## veilchen (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks amazing! And I love your hair - so classy and chic!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!^^


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 14, 2007)

gorgeous , i really like your hair


----------



## eighmii (Apr 14, 2007)

LOVELOVELOVE the makeup.

Theres a new Sephora opening up by where I work, and the posters for it have a model with makeup that looks almost exactly like this.

Its BEAUTIFUL. =]


----------



## boudoir (Apr 14, 2007)

I Love your new haircut!!!


----------



## princess_jenilee (Apr 14, 2007)

STUNNING! yes please tutorial!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Apr 14, 2007)

Love it..Love it. The new cut is hot too. Skills beyond measure. Yea Yea that's you.


----------



## snowkei (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!!!!!!<3


----------



## Emmi (Apr 14, 2007)

You're soooo gorgeous!! Can you do tut for this!!!


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 14, 2007)

I love the haircut and your makeup looks amazing!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Apr 14, 2007)

wow girl, you're so talented!! <3


----------



## miss_pink (Apr 15, 2007)

wow! ur new hair cut is sooo cute! altho i did love ur long hair too! u suit both styles...actually, u *always* look sooo dammmmn goood!
hey, can u *PLEASE* do a tute on how to put on false lashes properly??? like the way u wear them. Seriously, u have the best skill ever, and it must be really ezy to do...i've seen videos, but they r not too clear, and i always have truoble knowing where to postion it so its not poking in my eye, without looking like they fit funny... thanks so much!! love ur work! keep posting


----------



## mia88 (Apr 15, 2007)

Your hair looks gorgeous Snowkei!! Suits your face shape so much, absolutely hot makeup as well!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks sweeties...I'll find some time to do a false lashes tutorial


----------



## Chelseaa (Apr 15, 2007)

hey i remember seeing something similar to this in a magazine ad. don't remember what it was for though, but i remember thinking it looked really cool.

and yours does too! good job. =]
love the lashes.


----------



## mistella (Apr 15, 2007)

So pretty!! I love your new hair


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Apr 15, 2007)

i love this.......girl you're amazing!


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 15, 2007)

very pretty 
lovin the hair (you look so ready for summer)


----------



## bjorne_again (Apr 16, 2007)

this is amazing and looks incredible on you! you make SUCH a cute mod!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks everyone! ^__________^


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Girl You Are Bad To The Bone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Do Hope You Do A Tutorial For This One Pleaseeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## MizzMAC (Apr 16, 2007)

ever gorgeous snowkei!  Keep 'em coming!  Fantastic!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 16, 2007)

wow...great job!


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 16, 2007)

*speachless* WOW Snowkei! I looooove the hair and your MU is flawless!


----------



## miss_pink (Apr 19, 2007)

Awww shucks.....
thanks so muuuuch Snowkei!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i realllllly appreciate so much!
ur the best!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_thanks sweeties...I'll find some time to do a false lashes tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Apr 20, 2007)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Ciara (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow!!!  Great job!!  And your lashes look fab.


----------



## k_im (Apr 20, 2007)

i love your new hair! it really suits you


----------



## snowkei (Apr 20, 2007)

thanks ladies!!=D


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 28, 2007)

I love the haircut!  I'm sure it will give you a whole bunch of new ideas for makeup looks, too...I went crazy with e/s when I chopped my hair off! 

This look is fantastic!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 28, 2007)

Your talent is stellar!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks sweeties!


----------



## Odette (May 5, 2007)

This is inspiring. Your hair looks great.


----------

